# Silo Volumenberechnung mit Visueller darstellung



## knobi (31. Mrz 2008)

Hallo ich suche ein java programm und weil ich es selber nicht schaffe es zu programmieren, frage ich hier mal die profies wie sie mir evtl unter die arme greifen können.

Das silo soll soll mit wasser gefüllt werden.
Höhe, durchmesser ist variabel einzutragen.
genauso wieviel wasser in liter ich hineinschütte

ausgegeben werden soll wieviel m³ im silo ist, und wieviel noch frei ist.
das ganze soll dan anhand einer grafik angezeigt werden. quasi ein 2d silo mit anzeige wie voll es ist.

ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar.
mfg. knobi


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mrz 2008)

was hast du den schon?
oder fehlt dir konnkrete der ansatz, wie du die gui machen sollst?

die berechnung ist kein problem oder?


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2008)

bisher habe ich nur via jframe das fenster erstellt und labels und texfelder realesiert.

bisher noch keine berechnung oder visualesierung des silos.

ob die berechnung ein problem ist weiss ich nicht, ich werde es selbst versuchen wenn ich an den punkt angekommen bin.

falls schon lösungsvorschläge gepostet worden sind bevor ich was gemacht habe, werde ich diese ausprobieren.


----------



## knobi (31. Mrz 2008)

der gast war ich, sry war nicht eingeloggt


----------



## 0x7F800000 (31. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ob die berechnung ein problem ist weiss ich nicht, ich werde es selbst versuchen wenn ich an den punkt angekommen bin.


öhm? Wie wärs mit Wikipedia-Guggen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zylinder_(Geometrie) oder in irgendeiner Formelsammlung für die grundschule rumblättern? 

Um das eigentliche Silo zu zeichnen brauchst du nur 2 mal die richtige farbe zu setzen und zwei rechtecke zu malen, das ist mit den ganzen erläuterungen aus der FAQ für jeden java-anfänger zu schaffen... :toll:


----------



## knobi (31. Mrz 2008)

das silo zu zeichnen schaff ich denk ich, halt nur prozentual anzuzeigen am silo wievil noch frei ist und wieviel schon belegt ist wird für mich schwer glaub ich


----------



## Schandro (31. Mrz 2008)

warum? wenn dein Silo 100 Pixel lang ist und 30% voll ist dann malste das Wassser 30 Pixel hoch...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (31. Mrz 2008)

stress mit dreisatz?  :roll:


----------



## knobi (31. Mrz 2008)

das silo mag 100 pixel hoch sein, aber die grösse kann man immer vorher festlegen, durch 3 einagebn

silo druchmesser, silo höhe und unten der kegel durchmesser

und als leztes wieviel liter wasser man reinschütten mag


----------



## pyr0t0n (31. Mrz 2008)

du kannst das silo doch dann trotzdem immer gleich groß zeichnen lassen die werten dienen doch dann nur zur berechnung.

EDIT:

hab da mal was gemacht wie man es eventuell gestalten kann klar gehts besser nur ums mal zu verdeutlichen.
zu finden ist es: HIER


----------



## 0x7F800000 (31. Mrz 2008)

du hast probleme mit Volumenberechnungen von Zylindern und Kegeln, außerdem noch mit dem dreisatz, aber was hat das alles denn bitte mit java zu tun?  ???:L


----------



## knobi (1. Apr 2008)

ich muss es programieren
ich kann kein java
das hat das damit zutun


----------



## knobi (1. Apr 2008)

und das ich probleme mit den berechnungen habe, habe ich nie gesagt. das hat einer von euch einfach aus der luft gegriffen.

mein problem ist es das alles in java als aplication umzusetzen.

da ich das aber nicht kann, suche ich hier hilfe. wenn ich sie hier nicht finde, geh ich halt woanders hin.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (1. Apr 2008)

Hier sieht man dem Experten an, dass er sich lange mit der Problemanalyse befasst hat, und mehrere, wenn auch verbesserungsfähige Lösungsansätze präsentieren kann:


			
				knobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ob die berechnung ein problem ist weiss ich nicht



...und obwohl er auf Probleme unerwartet hoher Komplexität (wie etwa Prozentrechnung) stößt:


			
				knobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> prozentual anzuzeigen am silo wievil noch frei ist und wieviel schon belegt ist wird für mich schwer glaub ich



...kommen nach gerade mal 3 stunden äußerst konstruktive eigene ideen, wie etwa:


			
				knobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die grösse kann man immer vorher festlegen, durch 3 einagebn
> silo druchmesser, silo höhe und unten der kegel durchmesser
> und als leztes wieviel liter wasser man reinschütten mag


...die allerdings große Ähnlichkeit mit der Aufgabenstellung aufweisen^^

Wie soll denn da jemand auf die idee kommen, dass du probleme mit den berechnungen hättest?


			
				knobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das hat einer von euch einfach aus der luft gegriffen.


Jo, definitiv^^


----------



## knobi (1. Apr 2008)

ich immernochnicht das ich geschreiebn habe das ich damit probleme habe, da steht nur das es gemacht werden muss


----------



## knobi (1. Apr 2008)

also von "Andrey" brauch ich keine hilfe erwarten, ich schau mich mal wo anders um und warte hier auf anständige antworten und ignoriere kommentare wie die von Andrey


----------



## Guest (1. Apr 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was du hier erwartest?!

Bisher kam auf alle Fragen von dir immer ein ich weiss es nicht aber muss so und so oder kriege ich denke ich hin!!

Wo ist denn jetzt das Problem? Ich habe von dir hier noch absolut KEINE vernünftige Frage zu einem wirklichen Problem gelesen was direkt mit Java zu tun hat.

Wenn du jetzt meinst, dass dir hier jemand eine fertige Lösung vor die Füße wirfst kannste lange drauf warten.


----------



## lohr (1. Apr 2008)

du könntest uns zb schonmal den code deines JFrames zeigen mit den label und den textfeldern...
Anschließend solltest du alles mal über die Konsole berechnen und ausgeben und keine angst das sind 5 minuten programmieraufwand...
anschließend wenn du die formeln hast und deine GUI und eine funktionierende Konsolenausgabe, können wir dir denke ich gerne helfen das ganze auch noch 2d darzustellen...


----------



## ARadauer (1. Apr 2008)

du kannst auch geld bieten, ich mach einiges für geld.... aber bevor hier gleich die 5 € angebote per PN einflattern .... sagen wir mal so € 250.--
ein fenster, 3 Textfelder, Berechnen Button, Silo ... alles schön sauber nach MVC Prinzip mit Model, Controller usw..

du kannst nicht erwarten, das dir hier jemand ohne dein zutun, deine hausübung programmiert. Ausser es gibt Kohle


----------



## knobi (1. Apr 2008)

hat schon einer gemacht, hab das von einem programiert bekommen.

ich kann das erwarten und es wurde getan. thema hat sich also erledigt. hab was ich wollte.
gibt halt noch "freunde" die sowas machen, eine fertige lösung mir vor die füße werfem.

das kann ich mir in ruhe anschauen, bis ich es verstanden habe, kommentiere es aus, un bekomme meine 1.

also brauch ich euch egoisten nich mehr.

danke lohr für deine hilfbereitschaft und auch danke an pyr0t0n für das schöne beispiel, aber ich hab schon was ich wollte.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Apr 2008)

Schade, der letzte Post sieht irgendwie nach "Phase V a" nach Marco13's System aus, der vorletze Beitrag hätte in das von mir beschriebene Schema noch ganz gut gepasst, mist^^  :lol:


----------

